# 2 year old AQHA barrel bred mare



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

nice, but kinda butt high, at 2 she might grow out of it.

Over all I like her.


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

Is she back at the knee? It's hard to tell from the pics. Sge has a downhill build. Wow look at that long neck though! Love her shine!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I know she's really butt high, but it should level out pretty good when she gets older


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Got a nice shoulder on her.
Good depth of girth
Neck is quite long and needs muscle (which should come with time)
Bum high at this point
Possibly over at the knee, but hard to tell. Otherwise i like her front legs, right down to the hoof.
When she levels out, her back shouldnt look too long.
Angle to her croup is a little steep but otherwise she has beautiful hindquarters.
Hard to say, but she may be a tad sickle-hocked


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

She cleans up nice... and thoroughbred-y....


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

She's got some really long heels on her front feet. I'm not sure how much of that is conformation and how much of that is trimming. 

Her pasterns have some slope though so that gives me hope it's more the trim than the horse. In some of those pictures she almost looks club footed. Anyone have any thoughts on that? :think:

She's a lovely horse and if she does have a tendency towards club feet you wouldn't want to fight it. HOWEVER, if she doesn't have club feet you want those heels trimmed shorter. Heck, maybe just a good trim in general is all she needs.

She's a pretty girl (and like you said very Thoroughbredy!) I would just have a good farrier check out her feet because at her age you want them done right.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

She's beautiful but agree on the trim. It'll help her out balance wise too


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Yeah, she's over due for a trimming... I'm making plans to get that done soon.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I can't really say much more than the others have already said.. I like her overall. She still has a lot of growing into herself to do so I don't worry too much about conformation at such a young age..A lot can change.. What are her bloodlines? Just curious, I'm a bloodline groupie..love them..

She actually looks a LOT like a young version of Lark lol









lol Doesn't she look thrilled here..It was so hot today.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

She's a Givemalickin grandaughter. She also has Rebelique and Blueboy Quincy in there.

Lucky Magic Belle Quarter Horse


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

friendly bump


----------

